# Help! We think one of the rats may have eaten styrofoam.



## Ruairidh (Aug 29, 2011)

We have 3 rats of different breeds, 2 girls and 1 buck. The buck is a true albino and can't see to get around very well, so he stays pretty much around the cage. The Siamese girl has a favorite chair she borrows into and stays. The little black Berkshire is a wanderer of the first order, and can be found all over the house. At least she was. 

We've been battling a mysterious illness with her for the last several months. There have been many trips to the vet and lots of shots and nasty medicine for her to take. Earlier today, we found a cheap artificial rose that had broken off a flower arrangement and gotten under the chest of drawers in one of the bed rooms. The styrofoam was almost completely eaten away. 

Since the Berk is the only one that normally goes in that room and the only one that's sick, we think she's gotten poisoned on the foam bit in the middle of the flower. Normally, we would just run her to the vet. We have had a run of layoffs from work and lack the money to deal with this problem at this time, and that sucks. Does anyone have any ideas what we can do for our little girl?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

What are the symptoms she is experiencing? Styrofoam may not pass through her system very easily, and may be close to indigestible, so there's a chance there could be some in her belly still. When it comes down to it, Styrofoam is made of very nasty chemicals and there's no doubt that if she didn't stop while eating it then it could be the case. The stuff doesn't biodegrade for 400+ years, so it's certifiably the kind of thing you don't want your rats anywhere near.

As for treatment, if it's been in her system and hasn't passed through feces it's probably lodged in her intestines. Anything that would ease bloating or help her pass it would be ideal, but I'd first want to make sure that she definitely ate it. The last thing you want to do is make a rat uncomfortable for no reason.


----------

